# Red Star Trainyard, December 2018



## KPUrban_ (Dec 11, 2018)

*Intro*
After a visit to a slightly more unusual site (Photo below) we made our way over to this location which I knew little about apart from "it's a train in a shed" so it came a surprise to find more than just one or two locomotives. 




We_Have_The_Power_AbandonedControlRoom by KPUrbex

*The Explore*
We found our selves out side these main sheds. lines of coaches and even one or two kettles (Steam engines) in the mix littered the outside of the site looking as if they had escaped being scrapped but awaited preservation. Once inside the stock inside was much more historic and photogenic.

Warning. this contains a lot of train stuff and I'll probably give way too much info about them.
anyway, enjoy.

*The Photos*


On the outside was what appeared to be a DMU train driving coach and was probably the most modern of the lot.



_DSC0586 by KPUrbex

The first was a small engine which was missing the tender.



_DSC0504 by KPUrbex 

A number of coaches sat inside with the ones to the left being for parcels and the ones of the right being standard passenger coaches.



_DSC0556 by KPUrbex 

Next up was the main photo opportunity. Know as The Red Star train it is an absolute beast, being an MAV Class 424 "Buffalo".



Red_Star_Express_KPUrbex by KPUrbex 



_DSC0540 by KPUrbex

A pair of Coaches sitting about.



Coaching by KPUrbex ​
Another kettle hanging about outside with the boiler exposed I don't know exactly what this one is.



_DSC0578 by KPUrbex

Anyway I'll leave this one here. 

KPUrbex
,


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 11, 2018)

Fuck the train sheds, show us more of the power station please


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 11, 2018)

mockney reject said:


> Fuck the train sheds, show us more of the power station please



Haha. I only got shots of the control room and a couple crappy phone shots elsewhere.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 11, 2018)

"just a train shed" that's a pretty epic train shed! loving that, some more pics wouldn't go a miss ;-)


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 11, 2018)

Very nice.always fancied that train.i think it use yo have a red star on it


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 11, 2018)

Ahh you found the Strategic Reserve..

That control room - amazed it's still there. The ceiling is to die for and always looks stunning. I'd love to see more of the actual controls in there or perhaps even inside the cabinets. For machinerys sake that is.

Am I right in thinking those engine sheds and locos are trapped between brand new stuff? Is that why they still exist and have not been moved? 
It's make for some excellent night photos inside those sheds!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 11, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> "just a train shed" that's a pretty epic train shed! loving that, some more pics wouldn't go a miss ;-)



It's pretty good. I may add more photos over time.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 11, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice.always fancied that train.i think it use yo have a red star on it



Thanks. Definitely worth a visit. The red star is still on the loco I was just too lazy to make it stand out in editing.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 11, 2018)

Sausage said:


> Ahh you found the Strategic Reserve..
> 
> That control room - amazed it's still there. The ceiling is to die for and always looks stunning. I'd love to see more of the actual controls in there or perhaps even inside the cabinets. For machinerys sake that is.
> 
> ...



Thanks

From what I am aware the locos are probably held for preservation. They probably couldn't be dragged out by a shunter due to the amount of rust.


----------



## Splorex (Dec 12, 2018)

Reminds me of Newton Abbot in the 70's!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 12, 2018)

Splorex said:


> Reminds me of Newton Abbot in the 70's!



Probably better quality than the BR units as well.


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 13, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Haha. I only got shots of the control room and a couple crappy phone shots elsewhere.



share with the class lol


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 13, 2018)

Quote Am I right in thinking those engine sheds and locos are trapped between brand new stuff? Is that why they still exist and have not been moved? [/QUOTE]

They exist because the steel is such poor quality that the scrap value is much less than the actual cost of cutting up. As for not moving because of rust - Loco axle boxes do not rust or seize up on longterm standing; with the connecting rods removed, any modern shunter will be able to move them very easily.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 13, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Probably better quality than the BR units as well.



Nothing wrong with the old BR units. We got many thousands of miles more between major classified overhauls, than much of the continental stock did. Did many journeys on both the Continental and BR stock in my working days. Problem in the UK was that when the post war modernisation program was drawn up, Politics and undercurrents of industrial actions stopping the Railways; meant that instead of total electrification straight away, a very badly thought out Dieselisation program was drawn up. I spent over thirty years with the BRB, trying to keep the main line diesel fleet running.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 13, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nothing wrong with the old BR units. We got many thousands of miles more between major classified overhauls, than much of the continental stock did. Did many journeys on both the Continental and BR stock in my working days. Problem in the UK was that when the post war modernisation program was drawn up, Politics and undercurrents of industrial actions stopping the Railways; meant that instead of total electrification straight away, a very badly thought out Dieselisation program was drawn up. I spent over thirty years with the BRB, trying to keep the main line diesel fleet running.



I probably should have mentioned I was joking, I do prefer old BR stock specially over the new crap.


----------

